# Box and All EQ Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!



## music6000 (Jan 27, 2021)

A neutral Look!
See below for a more Detailed image!!!













						Box and All EQ - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to EQD Tone Job




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## music6000 (Jan 27, 2021)

music6000 said:


> View attachment 9391
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Bit more Detail !!! :


----------

